# Burton ion



## Neil101 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey all, am a new one to the forum a fairly new to boarding only done two seasons but I was a skateboarder in my younger days so picked it up pretty quick.
I would just like some advice on the set up I am wanting to buy. First off after a lot of research and deliberation I bought a k2 turbo dream 156 am now onto boots and bindings and have been looking at the burton ions and the cartel re flex restricted and just wondering if all this kit will work well together. 

The boots are only an option if they fit well and hoping to go for a fitting next week. Am not a park man I value my family jewels to much but like off peist, steeps, groomers, powder, and the occasional air. I weigh in at 175lbs am 5'9 with a size 8, 8.5 foot with apparently a narrower ankle. All advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ions are deadly boots, maybe more than what you need cause they are pretty expensive.
By the time you need the support they may be thrashed, maybe get the Ruler or similar cheaper boot, Rulers are still wicked boots.
Ions are pretty stiff too, made for huge airs & bombin' super fast.
Then drop 4 bills on your second pair of booties.

my 2cents

TT


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I got Ions last season. Hated the price, but they were oh so comfy. More responsive than the Imperial I rocked the season prior, but overly stiff at all. If you can afford 'em, they're a great choice.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

did you like the ion better than the imperial?

i was thinking of getting the imperial


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I preferred the grippier Vibram outsole on the Imperial, but the Ion is a step up in stiffness, so def the better boot for me.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Another vote from me for ions, I really like mine, good and stiff, great for carving and going fast.


----------



## TheMan (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm on my sixth pair of ions. I love them obviously. They start out feeling stiff but after a few weeks they are glorious. I buy previous years models for about $125.


----------

